# HD Video flicker/Glithes on 622/722



## NTIMID8 (Sep 17, 2005)

Has anyone else notices a flicker or glitch in their HD programming the last 4 or 5 days? I have a 622 and a 722 and NEVER have seen this before. The flickers last only a second and its there when rewound. The glitch almost looks like an offset white mirror image of the current content on the display. It has shown up on both of my receivers at a frequency of about 6-8 per hour or so.

I have seen in on virtually all HD channels. It maybe a coincidence, but this seem to have started when they had been uplinking new HD.

For what its worth, both 622 and 722 are at 617 and have been rebooted.

Phil


----------



## packerfan31 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have experienced the same issue on my 722


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I had a problem with that and it was my LNB going bad, I had drift. I online-chatted Dish on Friday and they sent a guy out yesterday to replace the LNB on 61.5 and now I'm fine again.

For what it's worth, hit Menu-6-1-1 and see if you're getting drift on 61.5


----------



## packerfan31 (Oct 14, 2008)

OK


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes, I've seen it too recently on my almost new 722; very fast flickers and glitches in the display, lasting like 2 frames or something.


----------



## NTIMID8 (Sep 17, 2005)

ZBoomer said:


> Yes, I've seen it too recently on my almost new 722; very fast flickers and glitches in the display, lasting like 2 frames or something.


Whew, glad I am not the only one. But thats seems to be what I am seeing as well, hard to explain.

I check lnb info, all is good.

Maybe 6.18 will correct it. But I think its definately something they have changed on their head end based on how long I have been running 6.17 and never seen it before till last handful of days.

Phil


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

I have some more data on this; was watching CSI Miami recorded last night on my 722 (HD satellite local CBS), and it was glitching something fierce, but strangly the glitch wasn't there when I ran it in slo-mo. How in the heck can it glitch at full speed, but all the frames are there in slo mo?

The glitch was both video and audio; like every 4 seconds it was like it was dropping 2 frames and a quick black flicker. Was happening at the same points in the video too.

Well as I was messing with it and trying to figure out wth was going on, the signal changed to standard-def 4x3, which sometimes happens when the station itself is having problems.

There was no glitch then. After like 5 minutes of running 4x3, they switched back to HD, and the glitch was gone. This particular episode leads me to believe it was SOMETHING on their end, the station or Dish one, but it looks like they knew there was a problem, switched to SD to fix it, then HD came back without the glitch.

Wierd stuff!


----------



## 4apex (Nov 13, 2003)

I too have been having similar issues, I started noticing it last Friday (3/13). I don't get ghosting, but what I'm experiencing is a stuttering/pausing, almost like when you're watching video on the internet. When this is happening the unit also becomes sluggish, for example when the stuttering/pausing is occuring, trying to press the back/forward jump buttons results in a very much delayed reaction. Also, after this happens, about half the time I will notice that the audi/video sync is off, pressing the pause button then play re-syncs it. Doing a power cord/smart card reboot seems to "fix it" for a little while, but so far I've had to reboot it 3 times since last Friday, and I haven't had to do that in a long time.
I was also one of the ones to get L6.17 later than most, so right now I highly suspect that version of the software.


----------



## ericw2000 (Jul 24, 2007)

I noticed this while watching shows taped Monday night on my 622. When I start to view the recorded show, the audio is ok but the video is jumpy. It's like it's paused and skips ahead every 10-15 seconds, yet the audio is playing along fine. I fast forwarded to the middle of the show and the problem didn't go away. I got out of the DVR menu and went back in and restarted the show and it was fine. The next show did this and I did the same thing and it was fine. Combined with the audio dropouts, this is getting frustrating. 

My wife reports that recorded shows she was watching last night were out of sync (video/audio) just enough to be annoying. 

I'll check the software version when I get home tonight.


----------



## NTIMID8 (Sep 17, 2005)

Just downloaded 6.18 and I can report the glitchs are still there


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

The glitches have come back and my LNB is fine now, so HOORAY, I've got the glitch!


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

4apex said:


> I too have been having similar issues, I started noticing it last Friday (3/13). I don't get ghosting, but what I'm experiencing is a stuttering/pausing, almost like when you're watching video on the internet. When this is happening the unit also becomes sluggish, for example when the stuttering/pausing is occuring, trying to press the back/forward jump buttons results in a very much delayed reaction. Also, after this happens, about half the time I will notice that the audi/video sync is off, pressing the pause button then play re-syncs it. Doing a power cord/smart card reboot seems to "fix it" for a little while, but so far I've had to reboot it 3 times since last Friday, and I haven't had to do that in a long time.
> I was also one of the ones to get L6.17 later than most, so right now I highly suspect that version of the software.


We've been seeing the same thing the last couple of weeks on just about all the channels we watch (sat abc/cbs/nbc, food, hgtv,scifi,hdnet). Usually we watch everything from dvr'd events but I've been tele-commuting a couple of days a week and notice the same thing happening when I have food or hgtv on in the background while I work so it's not just on dvr'd events. See it happen several times a day and the stutter (audio and video) is really getting annoying!

Edit: My software is 6.18.


----------



## AlbuquerqueJohn (May 30, 2009)

I too have what I describe as a "flicker", moving from right to left on the screen. It appears as a 'white image" (frame??) that moves VERY quickly and seems to vary in where on the screen it appears. One time it may be the lower 1/3rd of the screen, the next time lower 1/2 and the next time only, lets say the lower OR upper 20% of the screen (16 x 9 on Sony KDL52V5100).

Virtually the entire system has been changed, the LNB twice, the 722k THREE times, all cables, properly grounded etc. The ONLY part which has NOT been changed is the actual "DISH" and "ARM" supporting the "LNB".

I have ruled out A/C power issues, receiver location AND the ACTUAL HDTV (replaced twice by my retailer since it is a new model and he though it could be the set). OTA picture has NO "video flicker" at all - never. It is only when using the 722k (again HDMI AND COMPOSITE) and on ALL channels I have viewed. Whew have I watched a LOT of shows both live and recorded - both HD and SD - and the issue is driving me nuts (a short putt).

Three technicians and three "management team members" have looked the system up and down --- and all indicate "we don't have any reports on a problem like this"; they all swear it is unique to MY "HDTV OR RECEIVER".

Note: ALL HDMI cables changed and Component Output utilized as well. The problem appears on a 27 inch CRT TV as well as on the 52" Sony HDTV. With the HDTV disconnectd and UNPLUGGED the problem is still seen on the 27" CRT TV. (Repeating myself I believe -- sorry if I I am).
 I feel like I blew $2,000 on a HDTV and now all it does intermittently is "flicker and stutter" and in general frustrate my old soul!

Anyone notice the PICTURE ISSUE being worse when the WEATHER IS HOT? Time of day matter? Mine is worse in afternoon, early evening and at time later evening. Repeating myself again no doubt -- it does it on ALL viewed channels - movies, sports, political, news and local (via sat.). None seem immune. Thanks for ANY assistance!


----------



## jetfan (May 30, 2009)

Here in Monterey/Salinas CA I have had the same problem. It happened while watching A&E this past week, and happens quite a bit on Fox. I emailed Dish tech support and they said they are aware of the Fox problem, but who knows what they will do. I just bought 2 Sony HDTV's and thought there was something wrong with one of them, until the same flicker happened on the other one. Also thought it was an HDMI issue, but it wasn't. This flicker does seem to happen more on my Fox local than on any other channel.


----------



## AlbuquerqueJohn (May 30, 2009)

Friday evening it was HORRIBLE on any channel I viewed. Saturday it was quite hot and it was not too bad in the afternoon where it typically showed a lot. However, Saturday evening I was so frustrated I just turned off the whole mess. 

I've done everything I can think of on my end. Even killed house power and borrowedd some via VERY HEAVY DUTY extension cord ( rated at 30 AMP with no voltage loss at the distance I needed to get power from the neighbor). The "flicker" never changed --- still at odd intervals and appeared exactly as when all is connected to my house power.:lol:

NO MORE blaming ME or MY HOUSE electrical, the new Sony HDTV or anything within MY control. The ball is going into DISH NETWORKS CORNER and it's going to stay there until they finally tell me (us) the truth. I've been nice and so have they; now we MUST be HONEST as well. Tell me there is an issue and I can handle that; continue with the "story" of NEVER seeing the problem before OR even HEARING about it ...... and we will definitely have issues bigger than necessary.:eek2:

Tell me the TRUTH and I'll keep being "stooped-over". Lie? Well the "stoop" will suddenly become erect and fight back via my pals in the media. Hope that is NOT necessary.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a 722 and a 612 and don't have this particular problem...yet anyway. It's meaningful that it doesn't happen with direct OTA to the TV. But I have no idea what the meaning is.

I know this is going to sound weird, but do you have an OTA module in your latest 722k and if so, has anyone pulled it out and run the system without it?


----------



## AlbuquerqueJohn (May 30, 2009)

No sir, I don't have the OTA module. I have not had the 722k long enough and running without issues to even think about adding one. I'd like to, but not yet.

I did check the software version (finally) today and it is: L6.51 (shows as being L651, so I presume it has the decimal point as others do).

Today was actually a GOOD DAY "flicker wise"; but the HOT weather is ahead this week. Then we shall see. 

Have a great week everyone,

John


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It's in the 90's here and I do not have the problem.


----------



## AlbuquerqueJohn (May 30, 2009)

Weather cloudy, sunny, cool, hot and in between; and the 722k seems to be chugging along with intermittent picture flickers, tears or whatever. Daily issue, just not as often as before. I honestly don't believe the 722k is even 75% as yet, be it software or hardware issues. Too many folks report the issue - across the country - for it to be something about which DN SUPPORT has not seen with their very own "eyes".:grin:

The 722k is full of great features - a polygraph not being one. If it had one I suspect the month of "troubleshooting" might not have been necessary. Time moves on - hopefully they will resolve the many obvious issues with one receiver before throwing another out to "sell" to the end users. Time for my call to Colorado - *again*.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm not sure if this is the same problem but I get an occasional "strobing effect" on my 622 via the SD S-Video output. It usually happens on a local station. I'm in single mode so when this happens I switch to the 2nd tuner and watch the same channel there. Virtually every time there is no strobing on the other tuner. Then I go back to the first tuner and the strobing stops.


----------



## AlbuquerqueJohn (May 30, 2009)

*SOFTWARE UPDATE 6-3-2009:*

Had been L6.51 ......... *NOW L6.52*. Possibly an attempt to resolve *"flicker issues"*? Up go my "prayers"! Unless it's dealing with the TiVo "lawsuit"? Only 'Colorado' knows, huh? 

Whatever the driving force ........ hopefully it's a real "upgrade".:hurah: Restore my long-standing faith in DN and the party will begin. :sure:


----------



## AlbuquerqueJohn (May 30, 2009)

Such is life. Good for one day - then back to the "flicker-flicker" again. I did confirm it is worse on hot days than 'warm or upper-warm" days. When it hits 103 in the sun ........ the "flicker" really kicks in and stays.

Anyone know if I would do any harm if I "cooled off the dish" with a long gentle spray of water. Not blasting it offf the roof, just a "spray" to cool it down? Not much left for me to do aside from trashng it all or burning down the house. Sure not gonna do that -- yet!:nono2:

Tech Support is on the job; or, so they say. Consulting with the honchos in Colorado - I hope.


----------



## NTIMID8 (Sep 17, 2005)

AlbuquerqueJohn said:


> Such is life. Good for one day - then back to the "flicker-flicker" again. I did confirm it is worse on hot days than 'warm or upper-warm" days. When it hits 103 in the sun ........ the "flicker" really kicks in and stays.
> 
> Anyone know if I would do any harm if I "cooled off the dish" with a long gentle spray of water. Not blasting it offf the roof, just a "spray" to cool it down? Not much left for me to do aside from trashng it all or burning down the house. Sure not gonna do that -- yet!:nono2:
> 
> Tech Support is on the job; or, so they say. Consulting with the honchos in Colorado - I hope.


Temp has nothing to do with it. Its been happening for months and at one point including times of snow here . It all started the day they added a large round of HD channels. I think we can put 2+2 together from there.


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

Add me to the list of those impacted. I've noticed it for a number of weeks and this evening it is really bad on most channels. Tickers across the bottom of the screen a not fluid in their movement, athletic events have the appearance of being "slower" than they actually are (sort of a real-time slow motion picture- if that makes any sense), pictures in general looking like an Internet video feed, and the omnipresent A/V sync issues.

I hope this is fixed soon- presumably via a software update. I have way too much invested in HDTVs to be receiving such a pitiful source signal (not to mention my insane monthly investment into Charlie's pocket).


----------



## AlbuquerqueJohn (May 30, 2009)

*MHOWIE:*
Whoa! It sure was bad tonight. Especially on 129 - but not much better on the rest. My local guys still insist they can find NOTHING wrong. It's a crock.

DN is prompt to jump on the Credit Card when payment time comes around - but all I'm getting now is a bunch of double-talk. They seem to feel their two-year agreement is iron-clad; it's not.

What ticks me off even more is they knew what I was doing to try and nail down the problem -- eliminating anything around the house etc. I wasted a month of afternoons and evenings sending reports to them - while they damn well knew it was an issue I could never resolve.

Ahem. "Don't bash Dish Network"? OK. They are doing the job without any outside help. Crooks seem to get away with a lot -- but not forever!


----------



## AlbuquerqueJohn (May 30, 2009)

*So exciting out here; so much 'help' it hurts!:hurah:*


----------



## BetterOff (Jun 15, 2009)

This may be a different type of "flickering" that is being described here, but I also have a flickering issue. 

I have had no issues for about a month that I've had my receiver (722k). I ran Cat5 and setup the broadband access for one of my receivers. Everything went smooth and I was able to connect to my receiver remotely without issue. After sitting down and watching a show for a few minutes we noticed a flicker and sometimes the screen would go black for about a second. If we skipped back and watched it again, the video displays fine.

I unplugged the Cat5 cable from the back of the receiver and we watched for several hours without a single flicker. After plugging in the cable again...the flickering continued.

Anyone know if this is a known issue or if there is a simple fix?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

BetterOff said:


> This may be a different type of "flickering" that is being described here, but I also have a flickering issue.
> 
> I have had no issues for about a month that I've had my receiver (722k). I ran Cat5 and setup the broadband access for one of my receivers. Everything went smooth and I was able to connect to my receiver remotely without issue. After sitting down and watching a show for a few minutes we noticed a flicker and sometimes the screen would go black for about a second. If we skipped back and watched it again, the video displays fine.
> 
> ...


I realize is this a very old thread.... but I just switched to Dish Network this week. 
after searching the forums, this appears to be the same exact issue.

My new 722 HDTV DVR does exactly what you're describing. When the ethernet 
cable is plugged in, I get flickering every few minutes. Each time the flickering 
would last 5 to 30 seconds...

The problem doesn't appear if the ethernet is disconnected from the 722. 
The ethernet cable goes straight from my router to the 722.

Any help appreciated!


----------

